# It's Back!!



## Paladin1950 (Sep 26, 2022)

When I went into work today, I found out that 14 residents at the nursing home where I work have Covid. Then I was told that I would have to take a Covid Test. I had a feeling that I might test positive since I have had a cough and a sore throat for a few days. Then my nose started running. Of course, I did test positive. I'm out until the 30th. When I come back, I don't have to test again for 30 days. When I got Covid last time, I was sicker than a dog for a few days. Of course prior to that, I didn't have any shots. I asked the Director of Nursing, since the symptoms this time are so mild, is it because I have had all 3 of my shots? She said that it probably is.


----------



## win231 (Sep 26, 2022)

Paladin1950 said:


> When I went into work today, I found out that 14 residents at the nursing home where I work have Covid. Then I was told that I would have to take a Covid Test. I had a feeling that I might test positive since I have had a cough and a sore throat for a few days. Then my nose started running. Of course, I did test positive. I'm out until the 30th. When I come back, I don't have to test again for 30 days. When I got Covid last time, I was sicker than a dog for a few days. Of course prior to that, I didn't have any shots. I asked the Director of Nursing, since the symptoms this time are so mild, is it because I have had all 3 of my shots? She said that it probably is.


At least the Nurse used the word "Probably," instead of the B.S. we keep hearing.
More likely, your symptoms are mild because you acquired immunity from having Covid; much like me never getting the flu after having it 40 years ago, despite caring from several friends who had the flu.  I've never had a flu or Covid vaccine.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 26, 2022)

Yeah, the vaccine plus natural immunity from your previous infection is excellent protection against the worst symptoms. And your natural immunity will last at least a couple years, long after the vaccine protection wanes.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2022)

Paladin1950 said:


> When I went into work today, I found out that 14 residents at the nursing home where I work have Covid. Then I was told that I would have to take a Covid Test. I had a feeling that I might test positive since I have had a cough and a sore throat for a few days. Then my nose started running. Of course, I did test positive. I'm out until the 30th. When I come back, I don't have to test again for 30 days. When I got Covid last time, I was sicker than a dog for a few days. Of course prior to that, I didn't have any shots. I asked the Director of Nursing, since the symptoms this time are so mild, is it because I have had all 3 of my shots? She said that it probably is.


My grandson had it for about a week and also infected his girlfriend.


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2022)

I don't think it will ever leave us.


----------



## Remy (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm really sorry. We test weekly at work and wear N95 masks. I'm yet to test positive. Not sure how it's happened.

I was considering getting a hair cut, walk in, but I'm going to cut it myself tomorrow. Just can't stand the thought of some stranger that close to me. Get out those dollar store scissors! 

I hope this is much milder and you feel well soon.


----------



## Remy (Sep 26, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> My grandson had it for about a week and also infected his girlfriend.


It happens so fast. When I was at the local yarn shop last week, the owner told me her whole family had it in May. About 10 family gathered for a birthday. Next day her son in law felt sick and that was it. All at the gathering got it. Her son in law was fine at the party but of course contagious.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2022)

Tish said:


> I don't think it will ever leave us.


I think you're right @Tish .


----------



## win231 (Sep 26, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Yeah, the vaccine plus natural immunity from your previous infection is excellent protection against the worst symptoms. And your natural immunity will last at least a couple years, long after the vaccine protection wanes.


Based on my own observations of vaccinated people getting Covid as well as my own (unvaccinated) experience, the Covid vaccine works _against _immunity, not for it.  I've also noted the same with flu shots - vaccinated people getting the flu.
But we all should do whatever we think works.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 26, 2022)

win231 said:


> Based on my own observations of vaccinated people getting Covid as well as my own (unvaccinated) experience, the Covid vaccine works _against _immunity, not for it.  I've also noted the same with flu shots - vaccinated people getting the flu.
> But we all should do whatever we think works.


It doesn't work against Delta or Omicron, but I don't know about the variants. I know the original vaccine isn't effective against B4 and B5. I don't know diddly about the new vaccine. There's zero data on that.

I agree 100%, we should all do what we think is right. And it should be each person's decision alone.


----------



## Been There (Sep 26, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> It doesn't work against Delta or Omicron, but I don't know about the variants. I know the original vaccine isn't effective against B4 and B5. I don't know diddly about the new vaccine. There's zero data on that.
> 
> I agree 100%, we should all do what we think is right. And it should be each person's decision alone.


My second round of COVID was listed as a variant of Omicron. The doctor told me more b.s. I think some doctors make up stuff just to appease us. I picked up my 9 free COVID home tests and the pharmacist, who I know petty good, told me I should be testing myself once a week and not wait until I think I may have the virus.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 26, 2022)

Been There said:


> My second round of COVID was listed as a variant of Omicron. The doctor told me more b.s. I think some doctors make up stuff just to appease us. I picked up my 9 free COVID home tests and the pharmacist, who I know petty good, told me I should be testing myself once a week and not wait until I think I may have the virus.


My response was for Win, and I made an error...he was talking about the vaccine working against natural immunity, and I said "It doesn't work against Delta or Omicron" but I meant it doesn't work against _natural immunity_ from Delta or Omicron. And actually, that might have been a boo-boo, too. I did watch a medical lecture video explaining a study that found the vaccine did indeed impede natural immunity - I think the lecture was given by a French Canadian virologist whose name I forget. But it was an in-vitro study, and I forget which strain they studied and where the study was done. 

I watched way too many medical lectures and read far too many studies for months on end. It's all a blur at this point. I'm confident one strain or another of the corona virus will be around for a very long time, and I don't expect anyone will discover how to eradicate it any time soon. I only hope TPTB respond more reasonably next time it runs amok.


----------



## rwb (Sep 26, 2022)

In my opinion it was a SCAMDEMIC or maybe a SHAMEDEMIC from the beginning -  either way it has much of the US, if not the world, scared to death!   Why aren't people dropping like flies - if it is such a deadly, evil virus.    Other vaccines for polio, TB, Smallpox, etc. etc. pretty much eliminated the disease.  But like the flu, the Chinese Virus still thrives.  Maybe it is really a variant of the flu?  But even the flu generally only requires 1 shot annually. The C virus requires 3,4, 5 or more shots!  Can you say drug company greed!!  Ok the haters can chime in!


----------



## senior chef (Sep 26, 2022)

I don't doubt that Covid 19 and all the variants will be with us forever.

In the long run, we can expect a much more serious virus than Covid 19.
One that will kill hundreds of millions of people.
It is estimated that the Spanish flu killed between 50-100 million people world-wide.
With today's fast international flights, any new killer virus is bound to kill vastly more than the Spanish Flu.


----------



## win231 (Sep 26, 2022)

Been There said:


> My second round of COVID was listed as a variant of Omicron. The doctor told me more b.s. I think some doctors make up stuff just to appease us. I picked up my 9 free COVID home tests and the pharmacist, who I know petty good, told me I should be testing myself once a week and not wait until I think I may have the virus.


Doctors will rattle on & on for two reasons.  
1.  To appease us, as you mentioned.
2.  To show they are knowledgeable.  We really can't expect a doctor to say, "I don't know."  That wouldn't give us much confidence in someone who spent years in medical school & it also wouldn't help vaccine sales.
Several years ago, during a big flu epidemic, a news reporter in a crowded ER waiting room asked a doctor, "With so many people getting flu shots, why are waiting rooms crowded with flu victims?"
The doctor looked very uncomfortable & said, "Well....you know......we never know which flu strain will be here.....we can't guarantee the flu shot will prevent the flu........"
Then he went on to say, "B-B-But if you get the flu shot, your illness will be less severe."    Sound familiar?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm sorry you got COVID again Paladin! But it's good that your symptoms are mild. Take good care of yourself and take advantage of your time off, hopefully allowing you to get some good rest. I'm wondering if your prior infection isn't contributing to milder symptoms, since prior infections provide a measure of immunity for a while.

@Tish Epidemiologists expect COVID to become endemic like the flu. Perhaps it already has.


----------



## Been There (Sep 27, 2022)

win231 said:


> Doctors will rattle on & on for two reasons.
> 1.  To appease us, as you mentioned.
> 2.  To show they are knowledgeable.  We really can't expect a doctor to say, "I don't know."  That wouldn't give us much confidence in someone who spent years in medical school & it also wouldn't help vaccine sales.
> Several years ago, during a big flu epidemic, a news reporter in a crowded ER waiting room asked a doctor, "With so many people getting flu shots, why are waiting rooms crowded with flu victims?"
> ...


Yeah, well, my doctor also told me I shouldn't be surprised if I get COVID a third time. How's that for making the patient feel it necessary to get vaccinated? He told me that unless I mask up, the bug is always there. It all depends on one's immune system. I told him that I had both artificial and natural antibodies, so I don't know how being vaccinated and masking is supposed to protect me, if I am going to keep getting the Virus. He tells me that it's mind boggling, isn't it?


----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2022)

I suspected there's a upswing. Several people I know have recently come down with symptoms, some severe, some mild, but all tested postitve for COVID (I don't know which variant, though). I have to get a COVID test in a few weeks as a pre-surgical requirement. I was sick last week with sore throat, low fever and cough. All have gone except the dry cough. I also notice* not* many people are wearing masks anymore.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 27, 2022)

It is so unfortunate to hear that nursing home residents continue to test postitive for COVID.  My sister was telling me that there is a rise of cases in the two nursing homes in Uvalde.  Breaks my heart because they are so helpless.


----------



## win231 (Sep 27, 2022)

debodun said:


> I suspected there's a upswing. Several people I know have recently come down with symptoms, some severe, some mild, but all tested postitve for COVID (I don't know which variant, though). I have to get a COVID test in a few weeks as a pre-surgical requirement. I was sick last week with sore throat, low fever and cough. All have gone except the dry cough. I also notice* not* many people are wearing masks anymore.


Yes, dammit.  And they are raging epidemics.


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 28, 2022)

rwb said:


> In my opinion it was a SCAMDEMIC or maybe a SHAMEDEMIC from the beginning -  either way it has much of the US, if not the world, scared to death!   Why aren't people dropping like flies - if it is such a deadly, evil virus.    Other vaccines for polio, TB, Smallpox, etc. etc. pretty much eliminated the disease.  But like the flu, the Chinese Virus still thrives.  Maybe it is really a variant of the flu?  But even the flu generally only requires 1 shot annually. The C virus requires 3,4, 5 or more shots!  Can you say drug company greed!!  Ok the haters can chime in!


READ THIS. Link. One million Americans have died of COVID-19 (usafacts.org)  Pull your head out of the sand, and learn .JimB.


----------



## win231 (Sep 28, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> READ THIS. Link. One million Americans have died of COVID-19 (usafacts.org)  Pull your head out of the sand, and learn .JimB.


Some people swallow everything they're fed.
Some people think things through & decide what makes sense & what doesn't.


----------



## win231 (Sep 28, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> READ THIS. Link. One million Americans have died of COVID-19 (usafacts.org)  Pull your head out of the sand, and learn .JimB.


Well, people with their "heads in the sand" were distracted by them refrigerated meat trucks full of dead bodies of Covid victims in hospital parking lots.


----------



## J-Kat (Sep 28, 2022)

My niece and her husband recently returned home from an Alaskan cruise.  They were both vaxed and boosted prior to the trip and both had mild cases of Covid a few months ago.  They arrived home on a Friday morning and by Sunday tested positive for Covid.  This is bad for her husband since he has COPD.  They plan to get the Omicron booster as soon as possible.  It was not available before their trip.  I got my variant booster last week.  As usual it made me feel horrible and I was sick for 2-3 days but okay now.  I need to get my flu shot next month.  I don't usually have a reaction to them and hopefully will not this time.


----------



## GAlady (Sep 28, 2022)

The last 2 cases 3 months ago-in my assisted living had many birthday visitors.  They were vaccinated and still had pretty severe cases.  All staff and visitors still have to wear mask.  We don’t.  I did not even have a cold through the pandemic, knock on wood.  I am still unvaccinated and have no plans to get jab.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Oct 1, 2022)

In the nursing home where I work, we have to wear masks and shield/safety glasses during work as long as Covid is in the building. Double mask when we enter a room where a resident has tested positive for Covid. Yes, over one million Americans have died from Covid. If someone wants to think that it's a hoax, they are not fooling anyone, including themselves.  People have been dying all around them for the past few years. Every so often when I hear about another Covid denier dying from Covid, I feel no sorrow whatsoever. They brought it on themselves.


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 1, 2022)

Paladin1950 said:


> In the nursing home where I work, we have to wear masks and shield/safety glasses during work as long as Covid is in the building. Double mask when we enter a room where a resident has tested positive for Covid. Yes, over one million Americans have died from Covid. If someone wants to think that it's a hoax, they are not fooling anyone, including themselves.  People have been dying all around them for the past few years. Every so often when I hear about another Covid denier dying from Covid, I feel no sorrow whatsoever. They brought it on themselves.


I think that in some cases, the deniers are simply uneducated about medical procedures and how vaccines work. Of course in other cases Covid is a political argument fought between Republicans and Democrats. I thank Good that I live in Canada, where all political parties acted TOGETHER to deal with a national health care crisis. Petty political arguments were ( mostly ) put aside here. Yes we have had some deniers here, mostly from fundamentalist fringe Christian groups out in the western Provinces. What I like to call "Northern Baptists ". JimB.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Oct 16, 2022)

Paladin1950 said:


> When I went into work today, I found out that 14 residents at the nursing home where I work have Covid. Then I was told that I would have to take a Covid Test. I had a feeling that I might test positive since I have had a cough and a sore throat for a few days. Then my nose started running. Of course, I did test positive. I'm out until the 30th. When I come back, I don't have to test again for 30 days. When I got Covid last time, I was sicker than a dog for a few days. Of course prior to that, I didn't have any shots. I asked the Director of Nursing, since the symptoms this time are so mild, is it because I have had all 3 of my shots? She said that it probably is.


how do you know?? cause the the politiicains say so?  safe and effective....


----------

